# aep 5/16 - 5/20



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Going to do my first extended trip to bass heaven this week. Leaving tonight thru Sunday. Got this 2 year old float tube that's still untried, but this weekend it will get wet. Going to try for campground K if any of you are there stop by the 30' Terry 5th wheel, grey Chevy and have a drink and maybe share the fire. I am bringing my own wood, no ash. Hopefully I'll get enough gills for dinners and bass for pics. maybe keep one or two. Let you know with a report next week.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I'll also be at K this weekend. Will be with a big group of guys. I'll be driving a red ford ranger w/cap.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Great weekend, the AEP co. has really done a nice job of having such a place. Such a wonderful relaxing floating in the tube over the weekend on the very quiet peaceful ponds was a great experience. Caught only approx. 10 or so 12"-15" bass all put back. Took 15 or so 9 - 11" gills for dinner. Weather was slightly cool in the mornings but on the ponds it was neoprene and t-shirt. I'll be back. 
I heard the AEP BASS invitational had their first catfish winner in 3 years. Congrates to the young son who scored the winning 6"er. whatever it takes.


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

Im assuming there is... but just checking... but I assume there is shore fishing available at these ponds without having waders or a tube or anything, correct?


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

FlashMan2702 said:


> Im assuming there is... but just checking... but I assume there is shore fishing available at these ponds without having waders or a tube or anything, correct?


You're right. Some of the ponds have extensive shore fishing.... but the problem is that the ponds that are easy to find and easy to fish from have really high pressure. I've done nothing but bank fish down there.... tried around 40 ponds last summer and only had really good fishing at a couple. All of the ones where I did well were either not noticable from a road, or kind of hard to get to if you're not into hiking a little.
The best fishing I ever had down there was a little pond I found off of 284 just North of 83/78. It might have been pond 90 or 85, I'm not real sure. There is a pretty defined path back there (huge ruts last time that would have even swallowed my 4x4 truck) but it was a very, very, long hike. 

I'm excited to get the jon boat down there this summer quite a bit and also do some camping if possible. There are several easy-to-get-to ponds that have large rock walls which make them un-fishable from shore that I'm dying to hit up. I'm sure the occasional float-tuber has been in them, but its still worth a shot.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

You can fish from shore but its not easy in some/most of the ponds. Remember these used to be strip mines and quarries and there was usually only 1 entrance and 1 exit road from each pond. So some of the ponds are really steep with only two very limited access points to fish from shore.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Not much shore fishing except the hard hit open ponds. You can cast across most the walk to ponds but only from one or two spots. Most are narrow and long, 300+yds. I seen a couple of flat bottoms but would not want to carry them up those hills to the remote ponds. The float tube is the way to go. I had it, the wadders, life vest, and flippers all on a backpack rack and only weighed about 10 lbs. also had a pump. Could not believe how peaceful it was floating around anywhere in the quietness casting along. My u-tube has pockets on the side for tackle and a mesh tray on the front for changing your lures or whatever. I was worried about getting in & out of the ponds but I just step in and have the tube behind me and sit down and put on the flippers. My concern was leaving my rack on shore while I was in the water, but I never seen another person where I was. But still it could be a problem.


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

to all the peps who were down the last weekend, any firewood at the dropoffs? 


Thanks


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Don't count on any firewood, unless you want to bye some. Take your own to be sure.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

$8 for a 55 Gal barrel full at the Quick Exchange on Rt. 78
He also sells it by the truckload if you need that much.

They also have bait and tackle and great deals on sandwiches.


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

ya, I know about the Quick Ex. Was just curious, in years past they would drop like 40ft slats that you had to cut up yourself.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

since the 22nd of April and they might have put wood out once early on but it was GONE in a day!

Over for me till fall now! Mushrooms done and Big gills spawned out, only small ones left on beds.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Yea, about those 40' slabs everyone expects the locals are picking them up and doing the campers work, selling in bundles, barrels & truck loads. Last weekend I was at a KOA, oh man, they were selling 9 pieces of hardwood for $5. approx. 2x2x10, what a rip. The rules say you could not go in the woods and cut, dead, fallen, or pick anything, yea right. I did pick enough for one nights fire, just dead small 1" branches.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I have bought wood from the Quick Ex. but I usually just go into the woods and pick up dead branches. I usually find enough the first day for a fire the first night. If I find alot I wont buy wood but if I find only a little I will go buy some.

Jake


----------



## BigLunkerSOB (Jan 10, 2006)

A buddy of mine was telling me that you can get ticketed for transporting wood from one park to another because of the bugs. I think it is basically from state to state, but not sure. I don't know about AEP, but it stinks you should have to pay for wood. I may bring some down with me here, SW ohio.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

There is a fine line on the wood transfer. I think the line begins in Hamilton Ohio and to the south. Your not aloud to bring wood from that point. Don't take my word for it but I'm pretty sure thats what channel 6 news said a few days ago.


----------



## BigLunkerSOB (Jan 10, 2006)

I checked it out and i guess there are certain counties in ohio that have a quarantine on all hard firewood. Miami county, the county i live in actually does have a quarantine on all hard firewood. It's news to me so I guess i need to find firewood from some near county 

http://www.ohioagriculture.gov/eab/plnt-eab-regulations.stm


----------

